# Second post newbie



## Easy E (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi all,
Finally got a profile to join the conversation. I've dived into curing grinding and smoking last fall and it's been a fun half year of failures and success. I'm slowly building up a library and a smidge of experience. I have to say this site and its people are invaluable. Thanks for all great accessible contributions!


----------



## Easy E (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks good....  How did it taste ??


----------



## Easy E (Mar 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Looks good....  How did it taste ??



Tastes too good. Family is mad that I'm taking the pastrami to share with friends this weekend. Guess I'll have to make more


----------

